# Questions about Heritage angler 10'?



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

I found a really good on a barely used one. I'm looking for something to yak out shark baits with, and too chase down, blurs or smacks if they surface near the surf.I'm not looking to go btb and fish for 7 hours, I'm just wanting to get to the fishbite and get back in .Will it work for this?
Thanks,
Will


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I had a Heritage redfish 10 very nice yak wide and stable


----------

